# samba related

## zerogeny

all i want is to do:

*specify a share directory on my gentoo box (have only authorised users have access, files put into the directory lose their ownship).

*use samba to browse the network

*have my gentoo box using a printer on a windows box.

i have tried before but i couldnt do it.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Syntaxis

For the first two, check out the SMB Howto at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO.html.

For the third, check out http://mumford1.dyndns.org/~bs7452/linuxhelp/cups.html - great step by step on printing to a windows printer with cups. 


It claims to be Debian-specific, but apart from the package names, everything's the same.





Hth  :Smile: 

----------

## zerogeny

ta

----------

